# Slice Fixieren



## docma (3. November 2004)

Hallo

Habe einen HP Hintergrund in Photoshop erstellt und in ImageReady einen Slice erstellt und als *html gespeichert.
Nun wollte ich es in Dreamweaver weiterbearbeiten, also lade ich diese *html ein, lösche die Hintergrundfarbe die noch noch als JPG dargestellt sind und ändere die Tabellen mit der richtigen Hintergrundfarbe. Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Problem das wenn ich in die Tabelle schreibe diese nicht Fix bleibt.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht oder muss ich ändern?

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. November 2004)

Ich weiß nicht genau was Du meinst, sorry. Entweder Du hast es umständlich beschrieben, oder ich denke in eine ganz andere Richtung   

Wie dem auch sei, ich empfehle beim Thema »Tabellen + Hintergründe« das Verwenden von CSS, da die Browser mit HTML meiner Erfahrung nach leichte Darstellungsprobleme (unterschiedliche Darstellung) haben.


----------



## docma (3. November 2004)

Ok Sorry, hier ein kleines beispiel

hier noch normal;
http://www.pewas.com/host/3/test01.JPG

und nachdem ich den Absatz wechsle:
http://www.pewas.com/host/3/test02.JPG

und

Ich kenne CSS nicht, ich kenn nur ganz wenig mit *html aus, also alles andre als ein profi.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. November 2004)

Ah, jetzt ist es verständlich  

Das liegt in diesem Fall daran, das der Absatz die leere Grafik nach unten schiebt (und somit das gesamte Layout). Grundsätzlich brauchst Du bei Deiner Farbwahl höchstens den Header (die obere Grafik) und die Menüpunkte. Die anderen von Dir verwendeten Grafiken lassen sich statt dessen mit puren HTML-Techniken (oder CSS) genauso darstellen.

Wenn Du möchtest stelle ich Dir einige Beispiele hier zur Verfügung.

Hmm, hier sieht man einmal wieder, das selbst die einfachste Software ohne ausreichend Kenntnisse in HTML & Co. nicht richtig genutzt werden kann   
Ich empfehle http://de.selfhtml.org


----------



## docma (4. November 2004)

Ist doch klar das ohne kentnisse nichts funktioniert, aber irgenwann muss man anfangen zu üben *g*.

OK gibmer einmal ein beispiel Ich weiss immernoch nicht so recht was ich ändern muss, sry anfänger.


----------

